# Clomid worry+my dr on hols!



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I was hoping someone could help me, im wondering what to do as ive been advised to take clomid if af starts. Well i thought it had,(it was very slight and watery) so i started the clomid yesterday, but its basically dissapeared now apart from one very tiny show on tissue.  Im really unsure as to carry on clomid or not 
I had a big operation on my tubes last month and recently getting stabbing pains in that area and now worried the tiny bleed had something to do with that?
I did have signs of pmt though!?  (moody and emotional) i dont usually have periods either so its hard to judge.
My dr has just gone on holiday and im really unsure as to carry on the clomid today!
Any advice for me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Summer
If you have had recent surgery and you are in pain, then it would be best to consult your GP's out of hours service, they may be able to help you there or speak to the gynae on call at the hospital.
I would certainly do this if you are worried at all and in pain.
Chick


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

thankyou for your quick response chick-im wasnt overly worried about the stabbing pains, i thought this was normal after a op-its not too bad u see and only happens occasionally. I was hoping it was a sign of af, i hope its not a sign of my tubes closing up! 
I dont wanna miss a chance on the clomid if this is my bodies feeble attempt at af, also dont wanna waste a go on clomid if its not!  
How to decide?
Maybe if i bleed any at all today then take clomid?
Ahhhhhhhhh- its driving me mad!


----------

